# Finally...Fall is officially here!



## mr mac (Oct 11, 2010)

My wife got up early this morning, we had coffee and she broke out the yeast and made her sourdough starter!  Oh, I can hardly stand the wait but I know it will all be well worth it!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 11, 2010)

LOL Mr. Mac, I took my starter out and "fed" it this a.m. so I could make some bread today. I love homemade bread and I especially love the way my house smells while it's baking. Someone should make a scented "sourdough" candle.


----------



## wntrlnd (Oct 11, 2010)

what a coincidence!  i'm bringing my sourdough starter out to play today, too!

although i love making and eating sourdough bread, my favorite application is pancakes!

mmmmmmm....sourdough pancakes!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 11, 2010)

Shucks I don't have any starter to play with. Now how do you make a starter cause I like the home made bread that the wife makes and all that. I really do like sour dough bread to. But But can you help a brother out here....


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Shucks I don't have any starter to play with. Now how do you make a starter cause I like the home made bread that the wife makes and all that. I really do like sour dough bread to. But But can you help a brother out here....


Mark

You can get a  starter for free here from 1847

http://carlsfriends.net/

Gary


----------



## nwdave (Oct 11, 2010)

Gary, thanks for the link.  Request in the mail.  Visions of sourdough biscuits can soon be a reality.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2010)

NWDave said:


> Gary, thanks for the link.  Request in the mail.  Visions of sourdough biscuits can soon be a reality.


Good luck Dave- read their info carefully and here are a couple of break links for ya
http://www.thefreshloaf.com/

http://www.breadtopia.com/

http://artisanbreadbaking.com/


----------



## nwdave (Oct 11, 2010)

Great looking links.  Thanks.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 13, 2010)

I am making sourdough honey wheat rolls right now. I'm using some tupelo honey Jerry sent me. MMMmmmmm.


----------

